# Flea Allergy Dermatitis



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Can anyone give me some helpful info about this? I believe Ava has this. Poor thing just itches and itches and she has got these patches on her belly, black dots almost. It's not raised but it's red. I put some of the Penetan Creme on it that I use for her lips and that seemed to help *A LOT* but she is still scratching like crazy. I bathe her with a flea shampoo and apply K9 Advantix, vacuum every other day not too mention just had my carpets steamed cleaned. I don't know what else to do for her. Should I try giving her a supplement in her food? Any thoughts and info from anyone else who has gone thru this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My senior girl Shadow has a severe allergy to fleas...before we got it under control, it was a rough time. She would lose huge spots of furr and her skin would always be red and inflamed. Once she even got a severe infection. We tried all sorts of flea meds, the only one that has really really worked is Comfortis. No fleas= no problems for Shadow. Before the Comfortis, we tried everything under the sun...we also gave Benadryl and even cortizone shots when she was really bad. Hang in there...find something to kill the fleas, give her proper dosage of Benadryl to help with the itchies...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you know that FAD is the # 1 cause of allergy in dogs? It is very common and I suspect it is a main cause of itchiness- more so than environment or food.

Ava sounds a lot like my Penny who also has suspected FAD. I say suspected as she did have a blood allergy test done which included flea, but they only tested whole flea not flea saliva which is what they are allergic to giving inconclusive results for that allergen. But her symptoms were very characteristic of FAD.

We struggled for a long while, trying all types of things to help. We also gave her allergy shots as she had tested positive for environmental things. But she still itched. Sometimes not as much, other times a lot- but always itchy.

Met and started going to different vet who suggested trying comfortis for flea control. She said she had seen remarkable improvements in her FAD patients when they started it. So we decided to give it a try and it has been the best thing I have ever tried for Penny. Which is HUGE as any allergy sufferer knows! Her itching has been dramatically reduced and her coat is thickening.

What frustrates me is that I cannot find a flea on Penny. I search and comb and look and nothing. But for those who suffer from FAD it can only be one flea. The vet told me that comfortis doesn't allow the flea to inject its saliva and that's why it's so effective. I haven't been able to back that statement up in my research though but what I did read was that comfortis can kill the flea within 30 min while advantix and frontline can take 12 hours- that's a lot of time for the flea to bite and do damage. 

I read the reviews on was it 800 pet meds and others tell stories very similar to mine~ itchy with hair falling out then better. It was encouraging to us.

You mentioned flea shampoo and advantix~ I think the flea shampoo would wash off the advantix so that may be part of the issue. Also if the skin is damaged a topical is harder to absorb and redistribute properly. With comfortis you can wash as much as necessary and it isn't going away. That is a great advantage to us as bathing really helps soothe the skin and wash the environment away.

Do you actually have a flea problem or just all the symptoms of a problem?

Could also at this point be itching due to secondary staph, bacteria and or yeast. Penny would get bacteria and yeast on her skin from the damage from the scratching. A medicated shampoo to kill these things can greatly aid in the healing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Have you actually SEEN fleas on her? It might not be the fleas causing the problems.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I've seen fleas on her. I'm going to go back to the Vets office and exchange the Advantix for the Comfortis. I have heard really great things about this product and definitely want to give it a try. I'm going to give her another bath using the medicated shampoo that I have and hopefully that will help give me girl some relief.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Be careful bathing too frequently as this can dry out her skin and make her even more itchy. Once you give Comfortis, she should start feeling better in an hour or so. Ask your vet abou the Benadryl as well, as this can help in the fisrt few days to relieve the itch from the damage already done, while the Comfortis can prevent any further damage from occuring.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Please keep us updated on the progress!

Also don't forget to give the comfortis just after eating a full meal~ the most common side effect is vomiting. If your pet vomits within one hour you can call the company and they will send your vets office a new free pill to replace.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a warning, steam cleaning your carpets can make fleas worse, the warm moisture causes all those little eggies to hatch like something off Aliens. Trust me, I made that mistake years ago. Had to flea bomb the whole place!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for all of the info and I will definitely keep you posted. I can't get to the Vet today b/c they will be closed but I'm going there tomorrow for sure. I will vacuum tonight when I get home, should I put some flea powder down?


----------



## Riley425 (Aug 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALThank you for all of the info and I will definitely keep you posted. I can't get to the Vet today b/c they will be closed but I'm going there tomorrow for sure. I will vacuum tonight when I get home, should I put some flea powder down?


Any news??? I'm having very similar issues with my 5 month old GSD who is on K9 Advantix


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I did go and exchange the Advantix for the Comfortis and WOW, what a difference!!! She does have the occasional itch but nothing like it was before. It has really, really, helped. 

Just remember that it doesn't protect against ticks, so if ticks are a problem for you ... get a tick collar. They carry one at the Vet that is $17 and lasts 3 months. Sorry, I can't remember the name of it, but have heard wonderful things about it.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Just make sure to give it with a meal!!! if not it might make them sick.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I can always tell when I've missed Jake's dose. He gets a little hotspot from the little buggers outside, so now I have it marked when to give him.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALI did go and exchange the Advantix for the Comfortis and WOW, what a difference!!! She does have the occasional itch but nothing like it was before. It has really, really, helped.


That is WONDERFUL news and makes me so happy to read!! I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, me too!! I'm just happy my girl finally has some relief. Definitely money well spent.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Just wanted to add to the thread, Natalie gave me the heads up. 
Alex has been itchy for almost 2 years. I have been fighting it thinking it was allergies and put him on grain free, simple ingredient food, and always looking for a better food.

He was still itchy. Vet gave me medicated shampoo and he did get steroids when he got really bad and was scratching himself raw around his mouth, chin, chest and legs. He was on Advantix for fleas.
I just got him on comfortis two weeks ago and he is the best he has ever been! No scratching, not shedding all over the place and his coat feels much better! If your dog is itchy, I would try comfortis right away!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

PS I could never find any fleas on Alex, nor could the Vet. So it may have been that he was only bit by one or two?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MTAussieAlex has been itchy for almost 2 years.
> 
> I just got him on comfortis two weeks ago and he is the best he has ever been! No scratching, not shedding all over the place and his coat feels much better! If your dog is itchy, I would try comfortis right away!


That is FANTASTIC news!! So happy to read it as I know the struggle all too well! What a relief for you both.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm trying Comfortis, too - what was the average time it took to really take effect? Natalie said from her experience it was a few days and up to a month for 100% improvement.

We gave it to Max 2.5 days ago and still no improvement...worried we'll be going back to the whole food allergy thing.


----------

